
Victorinox squeezes 1TB of high-speed storage into a Swiss Army Knife - Feanim
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/10/victorinox-squeezes-1tb-of-high-speed-storage-into-a-swiss-army-knife/
======
jsolson
For the briefest of moments I wanted one of these, but then I remembered what
happened to my last pocket knife.

\- Sent from seat 26D

~~~
SageRaven
Isn't it a shame?

I once regularly toted my Swiss Army knife on plane trips. I'd toss it into
the basket with my keys and wallet and be waved through the metal detector
(with shoes still on, mind you), and it was never given a second glance.

I've carried that same poor, battered knife daily for almost 25 years now. In
fact, I was denied entrance to a New Year's venue this year because I admitted
to having a pocket knife on my person and refused to part with it. $60 wasted.
WTF?

Have we become a society of emasculated pansies that fears little pocket
knives?

~~~
cglace
And worse toenail clippers.

~~~
rdtsc
"Direct the plane to fly into the building or I'll cut your nails a little too
close to the skin"

~~~
goodweeds
I had a pair of nail clippers confiscated entering IAD a few years ago. Just
inside the security terminal was the convenience store where i had purchased
that set of nail clippers, so I purchased a new set and took them on the
plane.

~~~
rdtsc
This can be taken one more notch up ridiculousness scale, if the confiscated
nail clippers were just taken in the back, re-packed and then sold as you exit
out of the security area. "Sir, if you wait half an hour you can come back and
purchase your old clippers back"

------
dhx
Which chip are they using? The highest capacity NAND memory on Samsung's
website appears to be 256Gbit. Example part number: K9PFGD8U5M (most of the
detail is hidden behind an NDA)

I doubt they can stack 32 of these chips into the same thumb drive, so what
else is out there?

~~~
Tichy
Maybe it just boots up a small script that books 1TB in cloud storage
somewhere :-)

~~~
yatsyk
or they licensed technology from this hd manufacturer:
<http://www.cracktwo.com/2011/04/chinese-fake-hard-drive.html> :-)

------
Hominem
My reaction to this was. Oh, I've seen pocket knives with thumbdrives. Wait
does that say 1TB? They can fit 1TB in a tumbdrive???

How long has this been possible?

------
ctdonath
Won't (I hope) be long 'til someone offers the 1TB "thumbdrive"* without the
baggage (already carry a Benchmade, don't need another in-pocket toybox). Esp.
nice having the writable display.

* - am amazed that nobody has yet come up with a suitable, consistent, catchy, universally-accepted name for "tiny solid-state data storage device with ubiquitous interface". Anything with "drive" in the name is an anachronism.

~~~
agumonkey
I vote for `memorycard`

~~~
nodata
Memory card is trademarked by Sony.

I've heard the horrible "usb key" used a lot (even though it's not a key). I
prefer usb stick.

~~~
shabble
From an (incredibly) brief skim of <http://www.sony.co.uk/product/rec-memory-
stick>, it looks like they have a mark on "Memory Stick", but not necessarily
"Memory Card".

~~~
nodata
Oops you're right.

------
ot
Looks like it is the smallest 1TB drive in the market, and I can't bring it on
an airplane. Sweet.

~~~
robterrell
I have an older 1 GB model -- the thumbdrive part can be removed from the
knife body (or you'd have this whole knife sticking out of your USB port).

------
rsobers
One thing that appears to be glossed over is how easy this device makes
hijacking data from organizations. High-speed, tons of storage, and
inconspicuous.

This underscores the importance of having proper access controls and alerts in
place to identify anomalous data access.

~~~
josefresco
A pocket knife to some security teams is hardly inconspicuous.

~~~
rsobers
Yeah, I meant from a data loss standpoint; not a stab-you-in-the-face
standpoint. Lots of sysadmins carry around pocket knives for various things.

------
IgorPartola
The price tag is a bit prohibitive...

~~~
lylejohnson
I did not see prices mentioned in the article. Are you just assuming that the
prices will be prohibitively high?

~~~
IgorPartola
Gizmodo mentions $3,000 as the price point, but re-reading the article, I
cannot see where they got it.

[http://gizmodo.com/5875033/hands-on-with-3000-worth-of-
flash...](http://gizmodo.com/5875033/hands-on-with-3000-worth-of-flash-drive)

------
ErikRogneby
Has anyone found who the OEM is for the flash drive? Who is their supplier?

